# Logos on Heat Transfer Care Label



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey guys,

Need your opinion on something. Going straight to the point. What do you think of having just text of your brand on the care label, instead of having the logo in it? I attached the care label that I'm planning to use on my T-shirts. I do have my logo on a heat transfer woven label that I would be placing at the bottom hem of the t-shirts as well. (I could only find the decal pic right now, it's pretty much the sword, no texts at the bottom) Do you guys think it will mess up building my brand? Will my customer be confused thinking whats on the care label is my logo instead the one at the hem? Let me know what you guys think? Thanks!!!

Also, if you guys can take a look at the information I have on the care label. Let me know if all the information I place is sufficient enough or am I missing any more information?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Customers don't get confused on clothing labels. . It's fine. ITAK in that font is a logo too, after all. 

Do you also sell blanks? If not, 'Do not iron if decorated' is kinda mute. Just say do not iron.

'Decorated in the U.S'. is not required, but is Ok if you include it.


----------



## Made2Mpress (Apr 10, 2014)

splathead said:


> Customers don't get confused on clothing labels. . It's fine. ITAK in that font is a logo too, after all.
> 
> Do you also sell blanks? If not, 'Do not iron if decorated' is kinda mute. Just say do not iron.
> 
> 'Decorated in the U.S'. is not required, but is Ok if you include it.


Thanks! Yeah, I'm not selling blanks. Appreciate your input!


----------

